# silver source?



## hoardpm (Apr 5, 2009)

After several hours of searching the internet for sources of silver I found an odd article about refining silver from film. More directly from the "bath" the film is developed in. Also, it says that silver can be extracted from medical and dental X-rays. Has anyone tryed this? I have looked for a process for doing this and can find nothing about the medical and dental X-rays. However, I did find a process for extracting silver from the "bath" film is devloped in. I think that this process is a little out dated because in this digital age not very many people send film in to be developed. I am more interested in the X-rays. Has anyone tryed this? Does anyone know where I can find a process to extract the silver from this type of media?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 5, 2009)

hoardpm,

I sent you a PM. 

Here are some other threads. If you want to play with this, I'm sure Juan and I could help you out

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3735&highlight=film+xray
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2462&highlight=film+xray
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3282&highlight=film+xray


----------

